# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  ABD'de Yaşayan Cömert Türkler

## bozok

*ABD'de Yaşayan Cömert Türkler* 


*ABD'li Politikacılara Yardım Eden Cömert Türkler Belli Oldu.* 

Amerikalı politikacılara bağış yapan, ABD'de yaşayan cömert Türklerin ismleri ve bağışladıkları para miktarları açıklandı. Kişisel kazancından Turkish Cultural Foundation ve Turkish Coalition of America gibi iki vakfı Türk Amerikan toplumuna kazandıran İşadamı Yalçın Ayaşlı ve ailesi en fazla bağış yapanlar sıralamasında ilk sırada yer aldı. Ayaşlı Ailesi'nin 169 farklı Seçim kampanyasına yaptığı bağışların toplamı 657 bin 100 Dolar olarak açıklandı. 

ABD merkezli internet sitesi www.turkavenue.com'un konuyla ilgili haberine göre, işadamı Yalçın Ayaşlı'nın 1985 yılında kurduğu Hittite Microwave şirketi yüksek performanslı entegre devreler, radyo frekansları için modüller, mikrodalga uygulamaları için alt sistemler üretiyor. Nasdaq'a kota olan Chelmsford, Massachusetts merkezli şirketin piyasa değeri yaklaşık 1.4 milyar dolar. Ayaşlı, şirkette hissedar olmasına rağmen yönetimde yer almıyor. 

-KüRFEZ SAVAşINDA ESİR ALINAN ALİ RIZA BOZKURT İKİNCİ- 

1991 yılında 1. Körfez Savaşı'nda Saddam Hüseyin'in askerleri tarafından esir alınan ve Turgut üzal'ın girişimleri ile serbest bırakılan işadamı Ali Rıza Bozkurt, yaptığı bağışla ikinci sırada yer aldı. 1990'lı yıllarda Amerikan politik hayatında yaptığı bağışlarla tanınan İşadamı Ali Rıza Bozkurt'un yaptığı bağışın toplamı 103 bin 750 doları buldu. Bozkurt'un bir dönem Kongre için aday olmayı düşündüğü Cumhuriyetçi Parti'ye tek kalemde yaptığı 25'er bin dolarlık iki bağışı dikkat çekiyor. 

-KENAN şAHİN üüüNCü SIRADA- 

En fazla bağış yapan üçüncü isim ise, 1999 yılında Boston'da dünyaca ünlü MIT üniversitesine 100 milyon Dolar bağış yaparak dikkatleri üzerine çeken Kenan şahin oldu. şahin'in 1999 ve 2004'te üç ayrı Seçim kampanyasına yaptığı bağış toplamı 102 bin Dolar tutarında. 

-İKİ MEHMET YARIşIYOR- 

Listede yer alan dünyaca ünlü kalp doktoru Mehmet üz'ün eşi Lisa ile birlikte 58 farklı kampayaya verdiği 70 bin dolarlık destekle ön plana çıkıyor. Chicago'da yaşayan işadamı, aktivist ve bir dönem Hillary Clinton'un finans komitesinde bölge eşbaşkanı olarak da görev alan Mehmet üelebi ise, 80 bin Dolar ile ilk beş içinde yer alan isimlerden. 

2008 Amerikan başkanlık seçimleri sırasında Hillary Clinton için düzenlediği bağış kampanyasında Amerika çapında ve özellikle Chicago bölgesinde 700 bin doların üzerinde para toplamayı başaran üelebi, seçimlere katılan tüm Türk adayları da desteklemiş. Mehmet üelebi, 2008'deki başkanlık Seçim kampanyası sırasında Ermeni ve PKK yanlısı grupların saldırılarına maruz kalmasaydı, Beyaz Saray'a girmeye en yakın Türk olarak bakılıyordu. 

-EFSANE AHMET ERTEGüN İLK KEZ 1980'DE BAğIş YAPTI- 

Amerikan jaz müzik dünyasına damga vuran, 2006 yılında yaşamını yitiren işadamı Ahmet Ertegün, Seçim kampanyalarına en fazla destek olan Türklerden biri olarak dikkat çekti. Ertegün, hayatı boyunca 59 değişik Seçim kampanyasına yaptığı bağışlar ile katkıda bulunurken, Ertegün'ün bağışlarının toplamı eşiyle birlikte hesaplandığında 78 bin 700 doları buluyor. 

İlk bağışını 1980 Amerikan başkanlık seçimlerinde Jimmy Carter'a 600 Dolar ile yapan Ertegün, Kongre'ye aday olan ilk Türk Osman Bengür için de iki ayrı kampanyada toplam 2 bin 600 Dolar bağışta bulundu. 14 Aralık 2006'da ölümünden önceki son bağışını ise 2 bin 100 Dolar ile Osman Bengür için yaptı. 

Yine ünlü müzik adamı Arif Mardin, sekiz farklı Seçim kampanyasına 6 bin 750 dolarlık katkı sağlarken, iki kez Osman Bengür'ün kampanyasına destek oldu. 

Türkler arasında en fazla bağış yapan isimler arasında Florida'da yaşayan işadamı Ahmet Sandıkçı 42 bin 700 Dolar, üalık USA Genel Müdürü Mahmut Topal 12 farklı kampanyaya toplam 18 bin 450 Dolar, New York Times Square'deki Dervish Restaurant'ın sahibi Salim Görür 13 farklı kampanyaya 9 bin 350 Dolar, California'da yaşayan aktivist Ergün Kırlıkovalı 18 farklı Seçim kampanyasına 16 bin 41 Dolar gibi rakamlarla dikkat çeken isimler. 

18 yıl boyunca Washington, DC'deki gözde restoranlardan Cities'i, şimdilerde ise Bodrum'da Maça Kızı Oteli'ni işleten işadamı Sahir Erozan 31 farklı kampanyaya toplam 29 bin 450 Dolar bağışta bulunurken, son olarak California'da 40 yaş altı ABD'nin en zenginleri listesine giren Sinan Kanatsız, yaptığı 16 bin 150 dolarlık bağış ile göze çarpıyor. Turkish Philanthropic Fund'un kurucusu işadamı Haldun Taşman 15 bin 250 Dolar bağışta bulunurken, Koç Holding'in New York'taki şirketi Ramamerica'nın yöneticisi Nur Emirgil Bunyak'ın yaptığı bağışların toplamı 14 bin 300 doları buluyor. 

-TüRK TOPLUM LİDERLERİNİN BAğIşLARI- 

Türk Amerikan Dernekleri Başkanı Kaya Boztepe, üç farklı kampanyada toplam 3 bin 300 Dolar bağışta bulunurken, yine Türk toplumunda Turkish Forum grubu ile adını duyuran Kayaalp Büyükataman üç kampanyada yazdığı çeklerin toplamı 2 bin 500 dolar. Her iki toplum liderinin de bağış yaptığı kampanyalar arasında Kongre için yarışan Osman Bengür'ün kampanyalarının olmaması dikkat çekiyor. 

35 farklı Seçim kampanyasına destek veren Türk Amerikan Dernekleri Federasyonu eski başkanlarından Ata Erim ise 35 bin 14 Dolar toplam bağışla sivil toplum kuruluşları yöneticiliği yapmış isimler arasında en fazla bağışta bulunanlardan biri olarak dikkat çekiyor. Erim'in Amerikalı adayların yanı sıra Türklerin katıldığı seçimlere de maddi destekte bulunduğu görülüyor. 

ATAA'nin şu anki başkanı Günay üvünç 20 bin 800 Dolar ile en fazla bağışta bulunan dernek başkanı olarak ön plana çıkıyor. ATAA eski başkanlarından New Oerlans'ta yaşayan Dr. Tamer Açıkalın 9 bin 150 Dolar, İllinois'in Burr Ridge şehrinde yaşayan Dr. Orhan Kaymakçalan 22 farklı kampanyaya 8 bin 575 Dolar, Dr. Tolga üubukçu 6 bin 850 Dolar, Vural Cengiz bin 300 Dolar, Ercument Kılıç ve Nurten Ural bin Dolar bağışta bulundu. 

-"AMERİKALI Türkler PARTİ GüZETMEKSİZİN TüRKLERE DESTEK OLMALI"- 

Daha önce 2002 ve 2006 yılında Kongre üyeliğine aday olan ilk Türk Amerikalı olan Osman Bengür, "Amerikan Seçim sisteminin en zor olan tarafı başarılı olabilmek için paraya duyulan ihtiyaç. Yunan, İtalyan, Polanyalı veya herhangi bir etnik kesimin çıkardığı adayların arkasında maddi ve oy desteği olarak durması çok genel olarak görülen bir gerçek. Amerikalı Türkler olarak biz de bu birlikteliği sağlamak durumundayız" diye konuştu. 

Demoktrat veya Cumhuriyetçi diye ayırım yapılmaksızın destek olunmasının önem taşıdığına vurgu yapan Bengür, "Bölge itibariyle aday için oy kullanma imkanı bile yokken, farklı partiden aday olduğu gerekçesi ile maddi destekte bulunulmaması doğru bir yaklaşım değil. Mühim olan Türk Amerikan ilişkilerine yaklaşımın aynı olması. Bir Türk aday hangi partiden aday olursa olsun, Türk Amerikan ilişkilerine bakış perspektifi çok farklı olmayacaktır" dedi. (ANKA) 


(CK/DS/üMR) (Ankara Haber Ajansı) 16.07.2010 12:54

----------

